# non-yellowing clear coats



## J2K66 (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been using Minwax Polycrylic to finish game boards, but I'm looking to see if there is something better out there. Up to this point, I've been brushing it on using foam brushes. I generally apply 7-10 coats, which takes a decent amount of time when you're trying to finish multiple sets at a time.

I'm planning to move to a spray system, and I'm trying to find something that may work better and require less coats to increase efficiencies.

Any suggestions for other products to use? I'll attach a picture of a finished set. Some sets are stained and painted, others are just painted, and others are painted/stained with vinyl decals applied and then polyed over.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

J2K66 said:


> I've been using Minwax Polycrylic to finish game boards, but I'm looking to see if there is something better out there. Up to this point, I've been brushing it on using foam brushes. I generally apply 7-10 coats, which takes a decent amount of time when you're trying to finish multiple sets at a time.
> 
> I'm planning to move to a spray system, and I'm trying to find something that may work better and require less coats to increase efficiencies.
> 
> Any suggestions for other products to use? I'll attach a picture of a finished set. Some sets are stained and painted, others are just painted, and others are painted/stained with vinyl decals applied and then polyed over.


I make jewelry box's like a couple hunderd so far I use lacquer A sanding sealer and than 2 or 3 coat's This can be done in one day The sealer dry probly in 15 to 20 min than first coat of satin or hi gloss or what finish spray dry in a couple hrs If some ruff spots sand lightley 400 is what i use enough to get the small bumps ? Than another coat let it dry over nite and do another coat if you want I use M.L.Campbel pre cat in the gal and use their lacquer thinner also I use HVLP sprayer with 20 lbs of air Hardley and over spray at all I spray inforunt of a 36" exhoust fan on low to get the fuem's out I have 16X20 shop So lot's of room I live in florida so the weather may be better here ? I wouldn't use any poly for my stuff it take's to much time del


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

For a quick turn around time you can't beat a lacquer based product, if lacquer is not practicle for you, Varathane's water based spar varnish is sprayable with good results, but does not match drying time of lacquer or conversion varnish from Sherwin Williams (my favorite).


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A waterbased polyurethane will stay clear, and works out best when sprayed, and need no sealer. Or another clear finish would be a CAB lacquer "water white".


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Jim Tank said:


> For a quick turn around time you can't beat a lacquer based product, if lacquer is not practicle for you, Varathane's water based spar varnish is sprayable with good results, but does not match drying time of lacquer or conversion varnish from Sherwin Williams (my favorite).


sherwin williams Makes M.L.Campbel products I am told


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

whats a game board?


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*lacquer*



del schisler said:


> sherwin williams Makes M.L.Campbel products I am told


Thats not true. I've been using ML cambells water borne coatings for a few months now and Im impressed. On open grained woods like oak you'll need to spray more coats to get the proper finish. I am currently testing a shellac sealer coat first. That seemed to work better. It also brightens the wood up some. When in doubt spray a CAB lacquer like cabinetman said. Its my GO-TO finish. I only spray ML cambell products and would highly recommend them. JMO

Jraks


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

J2K66 said:


> I've been using Minwax Polycrylic to finish game boards, but I'm looking to see if there is something better out there. Up to this point, I've been brushing it on using foam brushes. I generally apply 7-10 coats, which takes a decent amount of time when you're trying to finish multiple sets at a time.
> 
> I'm planning to move to a spray system, and I'm trying to find something that may work better and require less coats to increase efficiencies.
> 
> Any suggestions for other products to use? I'll attach a picture of a finished set. Some sets are stained and painted, others are just painted, and others are painted/stained with vinyl decals applied and then polyed over.



I would suggest a water based poly too, but before you do that I would suggest sanding those down to the wood and installing some nice maize and blue block M's. :thumbsup::shifty::shifty:


----------



## J2K66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. The Minwax Polycrylic that I've been using is a water based poly, so I'm familiar with that product. I haven't sprayed it yet, but will give it a shot in the near future... when I figure out what to buy for spray gun equipment there too 

I think I'll give the CAB Lacquer a try too. Do you think that the CAB Lacquer will go on thicker/cover better than the water based poly?

...and to pabloj13, go Badgers!!!


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

del schisler said:


> sherwin williams Makes M.L.Campbel products I am told


Sherwin Williams* owns* M.L. Campbell. Only M.L. Campbell *makes* M.L. Campbell products.
Just because one company owns another company does not mean the products are the same. I believe SW also owns Minwax. SW is a fairly decent product, Minwax is at the bottom of the list.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Tony B said:


> Sherwin Williams* owns* M.L. Campbell. Only M.L. Campbell *makes* M.L. Campbell products.
> Just because one company owns another company does not mean the products are the same. I believe SW also owns Minwax. SW is a fairly decent product, Minwax is at the bottom of the list.


that is what i ment own's and doesn't make the product Thank's for putting the right word in their del


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

Shirley Williams is starting to bring some of the ML Campbell line into the stores under an SW label, and conversely, you can get Minwax stain colors in Woodsong II base now.

I would steer clear of CAB lacquers because of cost, there are straight acrylics from Gemini and MLC that do a great job and are 1/3 the cost.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

Try SW water white lacquer.


----------



## Phone60 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi,

I have just completed a treasure box made of black walnut in a woodworking class . I'm new to woodworking (60 yrs old,retired and putting little shop together )rand want to make more boxes so I have a few questions.

1. What would you recommend I use for the finish on my box, my teacher recommends I use lacquer.
2. What type of wood do you mostly use for your boxes?
3. I used finger joints on my box, what do you use?
4. Where can I get plans for boxes?

Thanks 
Greg


----------



## pabloj13 (Dec 10, 2009)

J2K66 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions so far. The Minwax Polycrylic that I've been using is a water based poly, so I'm familiar with that product. I haven't sprayed it yet, but will give it a shot in the near future... when I figure out what to buy for spray gun equipment there too
> 
> I think I'll give the CAB Lacquer a try too. Do you think that the CAB Lacquer will go on thicker/cover better than the water based poly?
> 
> ...and to pabloj13, go Badgers!!!


 I'm down with the Badgers. I spent several summers marching drum and bugle corps in Madison. It's a cool town. Plus we can all agree that wood-working projects designed for tailgate drinking games are a win.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I was told today by the local SW dealer/manager that THEY DO NOT OWN L M CAMPBELL WOOD FINISHES.

SW has their own commercial division, in fact they gave me the info of the local commercial SW location, and tried to talk me into using their products over L M CAMPBELL. 

That's what he claims,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

smithbrother said:


> I was told today by the local SW dealer/manager that THEY DO NOT OWN L M CAMPBELL WOOD FINISHES.
> 
> SW has their own commercial division, in fact they gave me the info of the local commercial SW location, and tried to talk me into using their products over L M CAMPBELL.
> 
> ...


Maybe he's not up to speed. Our Randy claims SW recently purchased LM Campbell.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

It has been my experience that when a company owns another company that DOESN'T have their name on it, you will find in the fine print at the bottom a statement for example. M L CAMPBELL is a SW owned company. 

Needless to say there are exceptions, but this manager also said he had been to tons of SW commercial meetings, and never has M L ownership by SW been mentioned. 

No dig beal, 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

smithbrother said:


> It has been my experience that when a company owns another company that DOESN'T have their name on it, you will find in the fine print at the bottom a statement for example. M L CAMPBELL is a SW owned company.
> 
> Needless to say there are exceptions, but this manager also said he had been to tons of SW commercial meetings, and never has M L ownership by SW been mentioned.
> 
> ...


I don't know, still it's pretty common knowledge that Minwax is owned by Sherwin Williams and there is nothing on the stain cans about Sherwin Williams.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is the Sherwin Williams terms of use on the ML Campbell website. I think that makes it pretty clear that they own the company. :yes:

https://www.mlcampbell.com/terms/index.jsp


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

smithbrother said:


> It has been my experience that when a company owns another company that DOESN'T have their name on it, you will find in the fine print at the bottom a statement for example. M L CAMPBELL is a SW owned company.
> 
> Needless to say there are exceptions, but this manager also said he had been to tons of SW commercial meetings, and never has M L ownership by SW been mentioned.
> 
> ...


That manager does not have a clue of what he is talking about, and I hate to say it, there is alot of them that dont. Not just at SW, but all major chemical/paint companies.

ML Campbell just built a color and design center in Highpoint NC that I personally toured with upper Sherwin Williams management from Cleveland OH and I actually gave them visual panels to display on their wall to show to customers until they get up and running.

Sherwin Williams owns alot of companies that people do not know because some do not contain a SW name anywhere on the label. We did have a contract with Walmart in which they offered a paint called "color places" which was actually a SW product, but SW had to sign an agreement with Walmart to not have their name anywhere on the label. We are actually starting to sell in Lowes under HGTV which I think has a SW name on it, but I think we have 1 other paint in Lowes that doesnt have a SW name on it, even though its a SW paint. Not sure if our name is a DAP caulking or not, but that is a SW product as well.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> Maybe he's not up to speed. Our Randy claims SW recently purchased LM Campbell.


We have owned ML Campbell for several years now. :thumbsup:


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Rick Mosher said:


> Here is the Sherwin Williams terms of use on the ML Campbell website. I think that makes it pretty clear that they own the company. :yes:
> 
> https://www.mlcampbell.com/terms/index.jsp


Yes sir, even though our name is not on the can. :thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank You for the correction, I printed it, and will show SW fellow next time in.

Some time ago I had heard SW had purchased M L, but then this fellow said NO. 

Have a good one,

Dale in Indy


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

smithbrother said:


> Thank You for the correction, I printed it, and will show SW fellow next time in.
> 
> Some time ago I had heard SW had purchased M L, but then this fellow said NO.
> 
> ...


He might not like my remarks, but oh well. LOL. Thats something he should know. Im thinking SW acquired ML around 2008, but I may be wrong.

SW owns Minwax, Pratt & Lambert, Dutch Boy, Martin Senour, Krylon, and Thompson just to name a few. SW doesnt tweak too many formulas in most of the companies they acquire, but some they do. I personally think they should tweak some of the Minwax products as I have heard complaints on some of these products, although some work great.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

And to add to this original topic, you can spray apply Minwax polycrylic. I sprayed this product on my own personal cornhole boards and others and it holds up real well. Will not yellow.


----------

